# Donde puedo rodar?



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Una preguntas donde puedo rodar si vivo en el sur del D.F.? O un lugar cerca del D.F? se puede rentar Bici por alla? Voy a Mexico la semana que viene.

Gracias 
Ojala se pueda tener alguna informacion y sino ni no hay problema solo que no quise quedarme con la duda.

Gracias


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

en el ajusco en las llantas ahi rentan bicis.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Gracias.

Lo que me gustaria un lugar padre para ir a montar/rodar y que sea un buen terreno tecnico. Sabes que tipo de bici es? o como es este lugar? me podrias explicar ya que quiero ver si llevo todo mi equipo o solo con lo indispensable.
alhunas fotos/video del lugar.

Gracias por todos sus comentaarios.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

checa informacion en parque san nicolas totoloapan ahi son las llantas en el ajusco, suerte


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Si mal no recuerdo, en SNT (o tambien conocido como Las Llantas, Ajusco) las bicis que rentan son muy sencillas y tendrias que llevar tu equipo. Son de renta para el paseante ocasional que va a pasear con la familia y eso, no es una bici para manejo mas o menos tecnico.

Bueno, eso era hace un par de años que no me voy por alla... espero que ya haya mejorado.

En cuanto a lo tecnico, pues no te va a decepcionar. La subida es un poco aburridona, porque es subir a lo bestia y ya. Pero de bajada, para donde apuntes seguro que vas a estar ocupado "en la oficina".

Unas muestras...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*No hay nada como lo propio............*



twin said:


> Una preguntas donde puedo rodar si vivo en el sur del D.F.? *O un lugar cerca del D.F? se puede rentar Bici por alla?* Voy a Mexico la semana que viene.
> 
> Gracias


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Twin , definitivamente mejor trae tu bici .....más a la segura .

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

^+1000


----------

